# Isida versus Intersono



## verap (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello,
I am new here and hope that someone will help me with the information.
I have just the IVF with my own eggs in Bellevue, USA. It failed.
Now I am considering to go for IVF with the donor egg.
I don't want to do it in US anymore - too expensive. Last IVF cycle costed me around  30K, and bills are still coming ...
I contacted few clinics, and seems that the more reasonable are Isida in Kiev and Intersono in Lvov , both in Ukraine. Intersono is twice cheaper , after ISIDA raised the prices on 2 of December, and also - they do provide the picture of the donor (even childhood's picture, but still - something! ), when Isida is playing in 'total anonymous ' donors, even it is obvious - I could never find that donor based on teh picture, and will never want to.
I contacted also IRM in Kiev, but they were so rude and stupid , that I dropped any idea to deal with them.

So - I am about to decide - which clinic to choose .
Did anyone had some bad/good experience with any of these clinics?
I did hear a lot of good words from some lady about Intersono.
But I would love to have more information. The difference in price between Intersono and Isida wouldn't stop me, if Isida would have much better experience . But I am wondering - both are claiming just 50% of success with donor-IVF, when almost all US IVF clinics are claiming 100% of success !??! Is the US technology is so advanced ?
Please! write me some information about Isida and Intersono, if you have any.
Thanks in advance,
Vera


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am having DE's in Spain and they claim 65-70% success rate for DE cycles but are more expensive than Eastern European clinics, I was deciding between Shady Grove in Washington and Spain as prices were not too different.
Lots of ladies also use Reprofit in Czech.

Best of luck
L x


----------



## verap (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks for your info. What is the contact in Spain and what is the price in USD ? 
And what about donors - are their using spanish donors? The spanish are beautiful people, 
but it would be quite different looking kid 
I am so surprised that the clinics in US are claiming 100% of success . 
I checked few clinics in Washington DC (Bellevue and Seattle) and they posted 100% of success for DE IVF.
How close is it to the truth?
thanks


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Verap
Sorry to read of your failed treatments in the US and the price your still paying 

I understand that your seeking infomation to make an informed decision for your next treatment,
I would suggest you have a read of the international location boards, 
Ukraine in particular as the ladies posting there will have asked questions and have experiences to share.
FF is a wonderfull community of people the world over and you are sure to find the infomation your seeking, 
by using the search function and having a read of others experiences,
I would like to encourage you to post to build friendships and support from members 
who really do have an understanding of your situation, you will find some appropriate starting points from my Links 
You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each

Ukraine http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=358.0

Negative cycle -
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## verap (Dec 2, 2008)

Dear Dizzi Squirrel,
thanks for your advises. I did already post the messages yesterday to the link 'Ukraine' , you have mentionned. Took a while to start browsing the FF efficeintly and realize how to find the info. Now I am on! And reading a lot of helpful info. I already decided to go with ISIDA and contacting them to move the process.
thanks a lot,
vera


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

YAY Great news,  Verap - I hadnt looked at your other posts before making my reply,
If you need help Just yell here one of us will help in some way 
       

~Dizzi~


----------

